# I'm looking for a book about baroque composition especially on form.



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi!

Can anyone recommend me a good book on composing baroque music. I've read quite a bit about species counterpoint but I would like something that's in depth. Especially on form.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You'll at least want Jean-Phillipe Rameau's _Traité de l'harmonie réduite à ses principes naturels._

http://www.cengage.com/music/book_content/049557273X_wrightSimms/assets/ITOW/7273X_00_Musical_Interlude_6_ITOW_Rameau.pdf


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good book on composing baroque music. I've read quite a bit about species counterpoint but I would like something that's in depth. Especially on form.


I doubt you are going to find a specific text on this topic. And without knowing your level of musical education, it is hard to know what to recommend. In general, what I would suggest is:
(1) Learn basic 4-part harmony and voice-leading by harmonizing chorale melodies in the style of Bach - in other words, take a basic theory course if you have not already done so. If you have, then:
(2) Use a text on 18thc counterpoint (Kent Kennan and Walter Piston both have counterpoint texts; there might be something more recent in this vein.) Do the exercises, though if you don't have someone to critique and correct, I'm not sure how much good this will do. 
(3) Get a book on musical form and study the standard Baroque forms: Binary dance forms, ritornello form (basic for concertos), da capo aria form, fugue, and variation forms like the passacaglia or chaconne. 
(4) Consolidate the knowledge gained in the above steps by studying scores.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

EdwardBast said:


> I doubt you are going to find a specific text on this topic. And without knowing your level of musical education, it is hard to know what to recommend. In general, what I would suggest is:
> (1) Learn basic 4-part harmony and voice-leading by harmonizing chorale melodies in the style of Bach - in other words, take a basic theory course if you have not already done so. If you have, then:
> (2) Use a text on 18thc counterpoint (Kent Kennan and Walter Piston both have counterpoint texts; there might be something more recent in this vein.) Do the exercises, though if you don't have someone to critique and correct, I'm not sure how much good this will do.
> (3) Get a book on musical form and study the standard Baroque forms: Binary dance forms, ritornello form (basic for concertos), da capo aria form, fugue, and variation forms like the passacaglia or chaconne.
> (4) Consolidate the knowledge gained in the above steps by studying scores.


I have a music theory book (aldwell, schachter) and a book on classical form but not on baroque.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> I have a music theory book (aldwell, schachter) and a book on classical form but not on baroque.


A book on classical form will cover the binary dance forms and ternary form.

I tried diagramming a couple of other forms but it was impossible to properly format it the way text works here.


----------

